# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Thiết kế combo Rotary XY

## Lenamhai

Lướt youtube thấy cách thiết kế này hay hay, rotary kết hợp X+Y có trợ lực cho Rotary table
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17zb7t9Rp34

----------

hiepthanhvlnx, katerman

----------

